# What Is Behind That Panel In The Bathroom?



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Beside the toilet, under the cabinet is a panel, and I am wondering what is behind it. I am wondering if I knock it out will it be an empty space that I can utilize for shelving for whatever? Does anyone know before I knock it out and make the panel un-repairable? It is beside the toilet, forward of the laundry bin that is below the sink.
Thanks.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I pried out the floor of the little cubby above it on our 23rs, and its just a big open space with the back of the outside shower in it. I use it for storing extra TP and black tank chems. Be careful if you decide to do it, however: All of the plywood in these trailers is about as strong as cardboard, and its pretty easy to trash anything you start pulling apart. I was careful, but I think I also got lucky.
Kevin P.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Good question. I can't think of anything in it. We don't have the outside shower in our 25RSS. The space could help but it would be hard to get to being so close to the toilet.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Wonder if it's the same sink cabinet they used on mine. Mine has the pull-out thingy for the hamper, and then to the right "behind" the toilet there's a big shelf and then the area under that is just open to the floor.

What I'm wondering is if they just leave that open now instead of putting the panel there, or if we're talking about two different things.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Wonder if it's the same sink cabinet they used on mine. Mine has the pull-out thingy for the hamper, and then to the right "behind" the toilet there's a big shelf and then the area under that is just open to the floor.
> 
> What I'm wondering is if they just leave that open now instead of putting the panel there, or if we're talking about two different things.


Sounds like the same space. Its around 12" square, and around 16" high. I just left loose the panel I pried out, and drilled a finger hole in towards the back. You can easily lift it up and out if you want to access the "smuggler's box." Even if it only holds TP, its kind of cool have the secret hiding place.
Kevin P.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

kjp1969 said:


> Sounds like the same space. Its around 12" square, and around 16" high. I just left loose the panel I pried out, and drilled a finger hole in towards the back. You can easily lift it up and out if you want to access the "smuggler's box." Even if it only holds TP, its kind of cool have the secret hiding place.
> Kevin P.


It was secret.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Nothing in ours. This is a view from inside the sink cabinet.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

campmg said:


> Sounds like the same space. Its around 12" square, and around 16" high. I just left loose the panel I pried out, and drilled a finger hole in towards the back. You can easily lift it up and out if you want to access the "smuggler's box." Even if it only holds TP, its kind of cool have the secret hiding place.
> Kevin P.


It was secret.








[/quote]

Yeah, but I trust you guys with the location of my TP.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, then this sounds link my next mod:remove that panel, install a shelf and store TP and chemicals for the BW tank. Thanks for the replies. I just did not want to remove this panel and find it was there for a purpose????? Thanks again.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

It is double walled from under the sink cabinet ( I had to roto-zip ) and single walled outside next to the toilet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't wait to open up mine now...Yea!!


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> Beside the toilet, under the cabinet is a panel, and I am wondering what is behind it. I am wondering if I knock it out will it be an empty space that I can utilize for shelving for whatever? Does anyone know before I knock it out and make the panel un-repairable? It is beside the toilet, forward of the laundry bin that is below the sink.
> Thanks.


Don't phone Tri Angle RV for that answer, they won't know







...... lol. I bought my Outback from Tri Angle







and I now take it to Greg's RV in Duncan







(Keystone Dealer) for great honest service. They may have given you good service at Tri Angle, but I have been mislead







to many times.

Mikey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't I know about everyone else
But I have 2 hoses running in there so that is where my outside shower is

Don


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

sircarryalot said:


> Beside the toilet, under the cabinet is a panel, and I am wondering what is behind it. I am wondering if I knock it out will it be an empty space that I can utilize for shelving for whatever? Does anyone know before I knock it out and make the panel un-repairable? It is beside the toilet, forward of the laundry bin that is below the sink.
> Thanks.


Don't phone Tri Angle RV for that answer, they won't know







...... lol. I bought my Outback from Tri Angle







and I now take it to Greg's RV in Duncan







(Keystone Dealer) for great honest service. They may have given you good service at Tri Angle, but I have been mislead







to many times.

Mikey
[/quote]

I also bought mine from Triangle RV, and so far have not had any problems from them. I had my decals replaced under warranty and they did alright on that one. Good to see there is another member in Victoria.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

On a 28RSDS you can also cut threw from the storage under the left side bottom bunk where the water heater is.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Don't I know about everyone else
> But I have 2 hoses running in there so that is where my outside shower is
> 
> Don


Hey Don,

I was just thinking that would be a perfect place for an outside shower....Aha!!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

So I knocked out the panel (careful for the toilet) and it was an empty space. So it is now storage for extra TP, cleaning supplies and a first aid kit.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

shaela21 said:


> So I knocked out the panel (careful for the toilet) and it was an empty space. So it is now storage for extra TP, cleaning supplies and a first aid kit.


Good job. Though in our camper, a first aid kit goes on the counter, because we need it every 20 minutes or so.

Kevin P.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Don't I know about everyone else
> But I have 2 hoses running in there so that is where my outside shower is
> 
> Don


Mine too.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Not sure if this was mentioned but I believe this space in only *empty * on certain tt and tt's without the outdoor shower. This would be most of the 2006 up models ?

Maybe they ran out of outdoor showers ?


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Is the 21RS suppose to have an outdoor shower? It is the 2006 model, and I thought that the blue coiled hose that attaches to the outdoor sink was considered the outdoor shower. Am I wrong? Thanks.


----------

